# MBA in Singapore?



## VermontCurry (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Expats in Singapore, 

I am having a bit of a career/life crisis and am in desperate need of some sound advice regarding MBA schools and job outlooks in Singapore. 

A little about myself: I am originally from SE Asia but got my degree in engineering in the US. I have about 8 years of technical experience with a major oil company. I am entertaining the idea of moving to Singapore because it's close to home yet largely international. Perhaps doing an MBA there can provide me with the opportunity to make a career switch and break away from my current course of life. 

Here are my specific questions: 

1) Will I be able to gain easy entry to a good-sized international company in Singapore with an MBA? A Singaporean friend said INSEAD is the only MBA in Sg worth pursuing; how much of this is true, and why? Is the networking opportunity really worth the extra $50k of tuition (as compared to NUS or Nanyang)? 

2) Understandably, I will have to take a hit on the salary if I am to start from scratch in a completely different field. But how much of a reduction should I expect? My annual base salary now is about $125k USD + at least 10% bonus (excluding location premium). 

3) How much will my 8 years of engineering experience help in getting a job in perhaps finance, marketing, or consultancy with a competitive salary? 

4) If the answer to #3 is "not much", will I have a better chance landing a job in engineering in Singapore? Should I consider doing a management master's with an engineering focus (which is probably cheaper than an MBA) as a contingency plan, in case the career switch doesn't pan out? And what schools in Singapore offer a good engineering management master's program?

5) As a US national, how likely am I to get the appropriate visa post-graduation that allows me to work in Sg for at least a good 2 - 3 years?

Any comments/advice you can give will be greatly appreciated. 

VC


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Getting another degree does rarely solve a life crisis.

1. There are international rankings of the quality and value of various MBAs, and INSEAD is probably tops - but whether that means the others are not worth pursuing is a matter of opinion.
MBAs are, by now, ubiquitous in Singapore and do not really give much advantage in the job market any more - unless they are combined with unique skills and/or work experience.

2. Except for some niches, salaries are generally lower in Singapore than in USA (and living costs far higher). Google Singapore salary surveys (published by several headhunting and consulting companies) to find out your market value.

3. In a new field of work or industry you would start with zero applicable experience as a fresher. If your only goal is to earn much, stay where you are!

4. Engineering (as in building and construction) is and will continue to be good business in Singapore, but if you meant high-tech and manufacturing: Those are moving out to cheaper destinations.

5. With a Singapore-based degree, you have good chances for work pass approval afterwards.


----------



## VermontCurry (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi beppi, thanks for the reply. 

1) I whole-heartedly agree. I see MBA as more of a social club rather than higher education. The only thing worth forking out that much money for is the networking opportunity (because you can't get it any other way). The class profile in INSEAD is indeed more impressive -- everyone is a manager/VP/director of some sort -- as compared to those at NUS or Nanyang which consist mostly of Asian students with little experience. I'm not sure if it's worth the extra $50k USD though, unless it is a golden ticket to [real] management positions.... is it?

2) Yes, I am fully aware of the discrepancy in income levels. But the reason to not... no, NEVER move back to the US is personal. I actually have a pretty good career now with decent pay by many standards, but I think I will be much happier living a normal life somewhere else, even if it means less money and no fancy ego-boosting titles or business class flights. But of course there is a minimum threshold. I wouldn't be able to buy new shoes if I only make $4000/month, and that is simply unacceptable. 

3) My ego will be very bruised if I am to be placed on the same level as fresh grads.  Even if 8 years of engineering experience don't count for anything, at least my analytical skills should earn brownie points, no? 

4) Sorry I didn't specify my specialization. My experience is in oil & gas / hydrocarbon processing. Not very high-tech I'm afraid, and I don't do buildings. 

5) Good chance but not entitled? So what are the determining factors? Does the work visa or PR have to be sponsored by an employer? Do employers generally hire people without PR?

Thanks again for your comment. Very helpful indeed. 

VC


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know much about the oil & gas industry in Singapore, other than that it's big.
But if you start afresh in another industry you will sure be seen as some kind of freshman. I cannot tell which skills or experience from unrelated jobs your future employer might value, or not.
You should read about Singapore work passes to understand that there is no guarantee to get one, for anybody.


----------

